

LIVE STREAM: CodeX by StudentRND - shetyeshail
http://studentrnd.org/live

======
shetyeshail
"Join us for an exclusive sneak peek at our biggest initiative yet. See it
live online at [http://studentrnd.org/live](http://studentrnd.org/live), or
join us at our office in Seattle." Alternative live stream link via YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YheyroE0HeM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YheyroE0HeM)

~~~
shetyeshail
Starts in 2 minutes btw!

